
What Would Happen If All the World's Trees Disappeared? - pseudolus
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190911-what-would-happen-if-all-the-worlds-trees-disappeared
======
perfunctory
> ‘forest bathing’ is now a medical prescription in Japan.

